# Will a history of depression affect my visa application?



## Woppa (Aug 23, 2011)

I am about to start my application for a skilled working visa. I also have a history of depression. I have been fine for two years and off medication but was wondering if anyone had an idea how this would affect my medical assessment.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

By law, you need to disclose your condition when you fill in the forms for your visa medical. In itself, depression isn't a condition likely to cause strain on Australia's health system, but if it's severe and has not improved, you could be considered a danger to Australian society.

You need to provide as much documentary evidence as you can to show that you have the condtion under control, that you aren't a danger to yourself or others and that it won't be a problem in the future. Get legal statements from past doctors to back you up and gather all of your past health assessements/ tests etc to show the doctor doing the medical.

I also suggest looking at the medical thread, which has a link to the assessment criteria that panel doctors use when doing medicals. If you are still worried, consult a migration agent or lawyer and get some professional advice.


----------



## Woppa (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey thanks that's good to know, like i say it isn't something I've suffered from for a while now and can provide the documentation from doctors you suggested. That's really helpful advice and I was considering using an agent anyway so maybe I'll go down that route - don't suppose you can recommend one?


----------

